# How long to bake



## SpeedRacerXX1 (Jan 5, 2014)

How long do you usually bake the polymer clay when in a blank form what I mean by blank form is 3/4 x 3/4 x 5" it says to bake at 275deg for 15 mins for 1/4"


----------



## Dale Allen (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounds like you may be using Sculpey Premo clay.
Are you saying you have a chunk of clay that size...solid?


----------



## SpeedRacerXX1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes 
Solid


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 5, 2014)

SpeedRacerXX1 said:


> Yes
> Solid



Why? You are wasting a ton of clay.....

I don't know the answer you desire but you can probably make 5 blanks out of what you are going to make one from.......

Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## Dale Allen (Jan 5, 2014)

I would guess 3 hours time.
However, as Fred says, it is a waste of clay.
I am guessing the theory here is to drill it out like a regular blank.
But hey, you probably have about 6 dollars worth of clay there so the price is about right!


----------



## PaulD (Jan 5, 2014)

I used to make mokume gane blanks that way.  As I recall it was about 25 minutes or so.  In general when you start to smell the clay baking you are about done.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Jan 5, 2014)

PaulD said:


> I used to make mokume gane blanks that way.  As I recall it was about 25 minutes or so.  In general when you start to smell the clay baking you are about done.



Hi Paul, Not to sidetrack the original question, but I am curious what you mokume gane you made that required baking prior to use?  I have always created this pattern still while raw like shown here - Polymer Clay Mokume Gane - Polymer Clay Tutorial - YouTube

I have never made a solid pen blank from polymer clay but have made several figurines and usually bake them with the same temperature as directed but for a longer time frame.  Depending on the brand used, if it was Sculpey, Bake at 275 °F  (130 °C) for 15 minutes per 1/4 in  (6 mm) thickness or 45 minutes.


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 5, 2014)

"Bake at 275 °F (130 °C) for 15 minutes per 1/4 in (6 mm) thickness or 45 minutes."

I second this!


----------



## PaulD (Jan 6, 2014)

The mokume gane I made was a literal layering of clays, metallic leaf and inks.  I suppose I could have layered more thinly and wrapped it around the brass, but I was going for depth and all the tutorials weren't around back then.  I essentially ended up with canes of PC that I finished like an acrylic blank. It worked for me.


----------

